# I'm done



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey I was over driver for 16 months but I am done now.

It's a long story that begin with someone throwing up in my car. Over didn't pay so I filed a complaint with the judge period and got a hundred bucks. Then I was delivering food with your interest in food service period court documents prevent me from discussing the settlement.

After I get sick I get rid of a 2014 Chevy Cruze and picked up a 2016 Chevy Cruze and drove uber a little bit. I did not want anyone to throw up in this car. Nine months later I'm toast. Too much debt to be honest I don't like driving those people around. Didn't like the cronyism between Chicago's mayor and his brother. I personally witnessed laws being broken find the company with the blessings of the mayor particularly with the instant Food Service.

So any election day I filed for bankruptcy by myself using an online service to do the paperwork at a total cost of $199. I got rid of $65,000 in debt and got to put over on another court document a bankruptcy documents.

I'm now driving in 1999 Sebring convertible leather seats power seats power top good condition heat works air conditioner works the rear defogger glass doesn't work I need to check that fuse. The car was $2,200. I am in better shape than I was Christmas 2008. It's a tough call between 2000 and 13 and now. I have $20,000 and credit cards. Now I have zero credit cards and a 600 credit score.

The loans and credit cards and car payments. I missed one payment on a long. My credit report shows 10 years no missed payments followed by One Missed payment followed by a bankruptcy. I did this on election day before I voted.

Good luck drive safe don't forget the barf bags.

This year ended with a trip a road trip through Denver Yellowstone National Park in Glacier National Park. It ranks up there with one of the best.

Uber just sent me a message on my phone so apparently they knew I loved you. For some reason I'm still active and I don't even have the proper car. I should go pick someone up in the convertible.

Have a happy New Year

Enjoy the short video of Terry Creek Glacier National Park Montana September 10th




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1477930162233745


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

You should post this in the OverPeople forum. Btw, what were the rates at over?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I love good quit stories.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Do come back and visit us William.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

William1964 said:


> After I get sick I get rid of a 2014 Chevy Cruze and picked up a 2016 Chevy Cruze and drove uber a little


Just asking with no judgement but if you are trying to control your debt. Why did you get a 2016 car?

Edit: I see you got rid of it. Nice thanks for sharing your story. Best of luck to you.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Just asking with no judgement but if you are trying to control your debt. Why did you get a 2016 car?


I've had that question many times to uberants, especially ones driving for uberx.. I think the answer will only make us shake our heads and then some.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

What did I just read?


----------



## noobiznessdriving (Sep 12, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> What did I just read?


sounds like an excerpt from homer's Iliad.


----------

